# Ann Arbor INDOOR swap spaces are SOLD OUT



## pkleppert (Apr 14, 2019)

As of this morning all indoor swap spaces are SOLD OUT. 
We only have outdoor spaces available.
There will be at least 50 vendors set up on Saturday representing over 100 swap spaces
Thank you for this tremendous turn out!

Paul and Annie


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Rusthound (Apr 15, 2019)

Is it open to the public on Saturday afternoon?


----------



## TieDye (Apr 16, 2019)

I too would like to know if customers can get in Saturday. @pkleppert @sm2501


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 16, 2019)

TieDye said:


> I too would like to know if customers can get in Saturday. @pkleppert @sm2501



http://www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com/info.html


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 16, 2019)

Saturday is only open to vendors. 

With that said, out door spaces are still available. They run $40.00 for Sunday. If you want in Saturday, it runs an extra $20.00.


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 16, 2019)

The show is not open to the public on Saturday. It will open on Sunday at 8am.  Thanks


----------



## jimsbeercans (Apr 26, 2019)

can we get a weather report?? for us out of towners.


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 26, 2019)

jimsbeercans said:


> can we get a weather report?? for us out of towners.



Saturday overnight snow, yes snow, ending early Sunday morning and melting quickly. Could be sloppy outside.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Apr 27, 2019)

ok. Are they still talking a lot of snow or just flurries. I'm 4+ hours away and driving in that crap early Sunday morning will flat out wear me out! The van has been loaded for almost a week and ready to go. Now I'm having 2nd thoughts.


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 27, 2019)

Weather update. Snow should end around 5:00am-ish early Sunday morning. Heavy wet snow in the 2-4 inch range. Sunny and mid fifties during the day.  Seems like this snow will be accumulating on the grassy areas and will be wet and slushy on the roadways particularly along the I-94 corridor.


----------



## SLM (Apr 27, 2019)

I live about 1 hour from Ann Arbor and it's sunny 48 degrees and Michigan weather keeps changing !   I would expect rain showers but snow  and accumulation not likely !!  Saturday 54-38 degrees (forecast shows 40 degrees at midnight dropping to 38 at 4am) .   I would not pass on AA because of the threat of snow !


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 27, 2019)

SNOW WILL NOT KEEP REAL CABERS AWAY!


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm just repeating what the weather person said.  You know how accurate they are. I'll be there regardless.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Apr 27, 2019)

ok. We are ready for the trip. See everyone there!


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 27, 2019)

Hope someone has time to get some great pictures . Never been there sounds amazing .


----------

